

DISH Network Begins Accepting Bitcoin for Payment - TwoFactor
http://www.streetinsider.com/Corporate+News/DISH+Network+%28DISH%29+Begins+Accepting+Bitcoin+for+Payment/9533028.html

======
leeoniya
"DISH will use Coinbase’s Instant Exchange™ feature to exchange bitcoin
payments to U.S. dollars at the moment of the transaction"

Bitcion is probably pretty far off from being stable enough for things to cost
"X Bitcions". But out of genuine curiosity, can someone list the benefits of
paying with bitcoin besides anonymity/privacy (which for DISH's account-bound
customers is irrelevant). I suppose it saves DISH from having currency-
specific payment processors in each geographic region if they wanted to reduce
admin overhead, but the conversion fees would still exist in a sense from
Coinbase's fees.

~~~
beaner
If dish is hacked and their credit cards on file are stolen, yours will not be
one of them.

~~~
leeoniya
merchants should not store credit cards in any form.

pretty much every payment processor / gateway allows you to create payment
profiles with reference ids which you can store and reuse later to process
additional payments.

if DISH got hacked, all the hacker should be able to get are useless payment
profile ids.

EDIT: i hope everyone who's downvoting me does extensive pen testing and
security audits on their servers/network. storing even properly encrypted card
info is a huge liability.

~~~
gnaritas
If processor is hacked and their credit cards on file are stolen, yours will
not be one of them.

And merchants often store cards despite processor vaults being available; the
recent Target hack should make it clear that saying merchants shouldn't store
cards is a non-answer.

~~~
leeoniya
the Target hack was _not_ a hack of the payment processor. it was malware that
effectively MITM'd the swipes and stored them on target's compromised servers.
so whether the cards were stored by the merchant or not would have been
irrelevant.

> If processor is hacked and their credit cards on file are stolen, yours will
> not be one of them.

i'll put my money on the merchant being hacked before a payment processor
whose business IS data security.

~~~
gnaritas
All still problems Bitcoin would have avoided.

------
aroch
As I said in the other thread about this [0]

Seems like buying a service that is explicitly tied to unique identifiables
(ie. your address, satellite receiver, DISH tuner codes) with bitcoin as
somewhat pointless. This comes off as a marketing opportunity for all
involved.

Edit: Heh so the same person of flagged me on this post followed the link to
flag me on the other. Mind explaining how exactly this is a useful
implementation of bitcoin beyond making the companies involved look good? I
highly doubt this is going to increase the usage of bitcoin, its too out there
for "normal" people to buy and why bother going to the hassle of buying
bitcoins every month to pay your bill (since its a poor store of value) when
the oft touted benefits of privacy is moot.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7815834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7815834)

------
malloreon
This headline is misleading. Anyone "accepting bitcoins" though one of
coinbase / bitpay / gyft / whatever is NOT accepting bitcoins.

They are accepting a third party who will stand in front of them and accept
bitcoins in exchange for dollars. There is a big difference.

~~~
bitJericho
Yeah, just like companies using payment processors are not accepting credit
cards but instead are accepting a third party who will stand in front of them
and accept credit card transfers in exchange for dollars.

